# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  Sous quelle forme lisez-vous le Magazine ?

## pottiez

Bonjour, 

Nous sommes en train de travailler sur une nouvelle mise en page du *magazine* et pour qu'il soit agrable pour tout le monde, nous aurions besoin de savoir sous quelle forme vous le lisez. 

C'est--dire, est-ce que vous : 
le lisez directement sur votre ordinateurl'imprimez et le lisez tel quell'imprimez et le reliezfaites encore autrement, si c'est le cas, prcisez

Cela va nous permettre d'avoir un gabarit pratique pour toutes les formes de lecture et donc de contenter le plus grand nombre d'entre vous  ::P: 

 ::merci::  de votre avis.

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

Donc  ce que je vois la plupart d'entre vous lisent directement le magazine sur leur ordinateur.

----------


## Maxoo

21 personnes c'est pas super reprsentatif ... faudrait peut etre attendre encore ?? non ?

----------


## elitost

J'vite toujours d'imprimer, a tue les arbres...

----------


## Jean-Philippe Dub

Moi je le lis  l'cran le plus possible pour sauver les arbres, mais quand il y a des informations vraiment intressantes je l'imprime et je le mets dans un cartable comme rfrence.

----------


## Alp

> J'vite toujours d'imprimer, a tue les arbres...


Pas vraiment, les feuilles sont dj fates (l'arbre est donc largement mort, dj)

----------


## Jean-Philippe Dub

Oui, mais si ont les utilise moins on en aura besoin de moins donc, cela sauve des arbres en fin de compte :;):

----------


## Alp

C'est pas parce que *nous* en aurons moins besoin que ceux qui vont couper les arbres vont arrter. Trop de chomage  ::aie::

----------


## paterson

Directement a l'cran , car , je ne regarde que la partie dveloppement web 

( je programme en C pour les pic hors les nouveauts sa passerai pas sur se petit composant ...  et en PHP pour les sites ... )

----------


## gege2061

> je programme en C pour les pic hors les nouveauts sa passerai pas sur se petit composant ...


Bien sr que si  ::P:  C'est juste qu'actuellement il n'y a pas de rdacteur pour crire  ce sujet. Avis aux amateurs  :;):

----------


## nolofinwe

> J'vite toujours d'imprimer, a tue les arbres...


sauvez un arbre ====> mangez un castor  ::aie:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## newbie57

Pareil que la plupart d'entre vous, je prefere le regarder sur cran c'est bien  plus simple et bien plus pratique.

----------


## djo.mos

A l'ecran.
Plus simple, plus flexible (zoom, copier/coller, liens cliquables directement, Recherche, pas besoin d'eclairage  ::aie:: , etc.

----------


## xxxcapxxx

usuellement a l'cran.

----------


## newbie57

Combien faut-il d'arbres pour produire de l'electricite afin de pouvoir allumer l'ordinateur et lire le fichier sauvegard dans l'ordi?

Finalement je vais le graver sur de la pierre et l je serai 100% colo  ::king:: 

Non l je dconne...  ::aie::

----------


## Raphal POITEVIN

Vous parlez de la lettre reue par mail ?
Je la lis directement sur ordinateur, avec logiciel de revue d'cran et afficheur Braille.

----------


## titoumimi

> Vous parlez de la lettre reue par mail ?
> Je la lis directement sur ordinateur, avec logiciel de revue d'cran et afficheur Braille.


Non, il ne s'agit pas de la newsleter, mais du magazine (disponible l : http://magazine.developpez.com/ ) sous forme de PDF  :;):

----------


## Raphal POITEVIN

Bonjour,

Cela ne fait pas longtemps que je consulte rgulirement ce site alors je n'avais pas conaissance de ce magazine qui semble trs intressant.

Le PDF est lisible pour moi mais si il y avait possibilit d'avoir en plus un format directement accessible en html a serait encore mieux. Mais peut-tre que cela demande trop d'infrastructure.

Bien cordialement,

----------


## elitost

> Bonjour,
> 
> Cela ne fait pas longtemps que je consulte rgulirement ce site alors je n'avais pas conaissance de ce magazine qui semble trs intressant.
> 
> Le PDF est lisible pour moi mais si il y avait possibilit d'avoir en plus un format directement accessible en html a serait encore mieux. Mais peut-tre que cela demande trop d'infrastructure.
> 
> Bien cordialement,


Quel pb oculaire cela pose t'il de lire le pdf ? et quel placebo l'HTML offre t'il ?

----------


## elitost

> Vous parlez de la lettre reue par mail ?
> Je la lis directement sur ordinateur, avec logiciel de revue d'cran et afficheur Braille.





> Quel pb oculaire cela pose t'il de lire le pdf ? et quel placebo l'HTML offre t'il ?


Oups, j'avais pas vu que tu utilisais un lecteur Braille.

Effectivement a doit tre coteux de produire du HTML valide pour ce type de lecteur,  moins que l'outil de gnration soit bien fait pour a ?

Petite question en passant, le PDF tant assez portable et universel , comment fonctionne un lecteur Braille avec ce type de format ?

----------


## Raphal POITEVIN

> Oups, j'avais pas vu que tu utilisais un lecteur Braille.
> 
> Effectivement a doit tre coteux de produire du HTML valide pour ce type de lecteur,  moins que l'outil de gnration soit bien fait pour a ?


Il ne faut pas trop s'inquiter au niveau de la validit du code HTML. Ce qui compte de faon gnrale, c'est que la page soit bien structure par rubriques et comporte des niveaux de titre, des alternatives textuelles pour les images, surtout celles reprsentant un lien. Si ce n'est pas le cas, le logiciel nous indique le chemin et le nom du fichier image ce qui ne signifie rien.




> Petite question en passant, le PDF tant assez portable et universel , comment fonctionne un lecteur Braille avec ce type de format ?


Le format PDF tant un format image si je ne me trompe pas, le logiciel de revue d'cran doit convertir l'image en texte, enfin l je ne me prononcerai pas trop car je ne connais pas bien.
Mais on peut avoir des infos ici :
http://www.adobe.com/accessibility/index.html
ou
http://www.freedomscientific.com/tra..._Resources.asp

J'arrive  lire correctement ce format,  priori j'ai de la chance avec ce magazine. Mais le principal problme est la navigation dans cette revue qui ne fonctionne pas en utilisant les liens du sommaire, et a je ne sais pas pourquoi.

Bien cordialement,

----------


## elitost

> Mais le principal problme est la navigation dans cette revue qui ne fonctionne pas en utilisant les liens du sommaire, et a je ne sais pas pourquoi.


A voir avec le crateur du magazine, peut tre aura t'il une explication

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

Je viens de tester et je n'ai aucun problme avec les liens du sommaire :s

Quel logiciel utilises-tu pour lire le magazine ?

----------


## Raphal POITEVIN

> Quel logiciel utilises-tu pour lire le magazine ?


J'utilise adobe reader 7.0. Il faudrait peut-tre que je fasse la mise  jour mais je n'ai pas eu le temps.

Le problme est difficile  cerner car mon lecteur d'cran en fait converti le format PDF en texte et fait sa propre mise en forme qu'il met dans un buffer appel curseur virtuel. C'est peut-tre pourquoi il n'arrive pas  trouver l'endroit o placer ce curseur lorsque l'on clique sur un lien. Pourtant, j'arrive bien  savoir que c'est un lien, mais aucun effet se produit lorsque je valide dessus. Mais bon, on y arrive si on se dplace de pages en pages, car le sommaire indique  quelle page se trouve tel article. C'est juste dommage que le format PDF occasionne des manipulations supplmentaires alors qu'il devrait tre si pratique, plus pratique que le format Word ou autre qui pourtant est beaucoup plus accessible par un logiciel de revue d'cran.

Je vous embte avec a, mais je trouvais que ce sondage tait une bone occasion pour sensibiliser un peu les dveloppeurs et les futurs dveloppeurs dont je fais parti.

Merci sincrement de prendre intrt  mes remarques, ce n'est pas tous les jours qu'on a des interlocuteurs comprhensifs.

Bien cordialement,

----------


## loka

J'vite d'imprimer, a coute des sous l'encre  ::mrgreen:: 

(oui je suis encore un pauvre tudiant  ::aie:: )

Sinon, pour Raphal POITEVIN, les dveloppeurs sont de plus en plus sensibilis  ton problme (j'ai mme eu une confrence sur le bon dveloppement de site web et autres pour les personnes utilisant un logiciel de revue d'cran).

Je pense qu'il doit exister quelque chose comme pdf2html afin de transformer le magazine en format html et de l'hberger quelque part sur dvp en plus de l'envoyer (sur magazine.developpez.com par exemple).

----------


## Raphal POITEVIN

> Sinon, pour Raphal POITEVIN, les dveloppeurs sont de plus en plus sensibilis  ton problme (j'ai mme eu une confrence sur le bon dveloppement de
> site web et autres pour les personnes utilisant un logiciel de revue d'cran).


C'est donc une trs bone nouvelle que des runions abordent ce thme. Il y a encore peu de temps, j'avais rencontr un dveloppeur Web qui n'avait jamais entendu parl des normes d'accessibilit W.A.I, le fait de devoir mettre des alternatives textuelles. En plus, lorsque j'ai eu des cours sur le HTML, le formateur nous disait que c'tait galement important ces alternatives textuelles pour les quelques personnes qui navigueraient en bas dbit et ne pouvant pas charger les images.

Mais honte  moi, je ne peux trop aiguiller les dveloppeurs de sites Web au niveau du code car je ne suis pas tellement spcialiste en Web. Il faudrait que je m'y mettes srieusement pour pouvoir expliquer correctement les problmes que l'on rencontre et donner des solutions.

Bien cordialement,

Raphal POITEVIN

----------


## kimz

Raphal : a nous embte pas du tout, ce que tu relves me parait trs pertinent, en tout cas si tu as des problmes  lire le magazine demande nous un format qui ne te pose pas de problme  :;): 

Moi j'utilise adobe reader 8.1.1, avec l'option lecture audio, je passe beaucoup de temps  l'acran et  force la lecture sur ce dernier me fatigue, je prferarai donc dans l'idal "l'couter". 
La lecture audio s'amliore mais y a encore des amliorations  faire, surtout au niveau de la synthse vocale, le son tant encore trop robotis  mon got (je voulais d'ailleurs ouvrir un topic sur les logiciels de lecture audio et je ne l'ai pas fait par manque de temps  ::?:  cela dervait intresser le public malvoyant). 

Cordialement,

PS : 


> J'vite toujours d'imprimer, a tue les arbres...


prserver l'environnement oui, mais mes yeux d'abord  ::bug::

----------


## Manumation

> Sous quelle forme lisez-vous le Magazine ?


Et bien jusqu' peu, je ne le lisais pas !! Ou plutt je n'en avais pas connaissance ! Le problme est bien l ! Tout comme Raphal, je profite de ce post pour faire cette petite remarque...

Je pense qu'un peu de pub pour la magazine, qui me parat trs bien ralis, ne serait pas de trop !!

----------


## elitost

> Et bien jusqu' peu, je ne le lisais pas !! Ou plutt je n'en avais pas connaissance ! Le problme est bien l ! Tout comme Raphal, je profite de ce post pour faire cette petite remarque...
> 
> Je pense qu'un peu de pub pour la magazine, qui me parat trs bien ralis, ne serait pas de trop !!


Je crois bien que l'on reoit une notification par email et une annonce est fate dans l'accueil, non ?

A quel genre de pub penses tu ?

----------


## Manumation

En fait je me suis mal exprim, en parlant de pub, je pensais  un accs facilit...

Pour la notification par e-mail, je crois qu'il faut s'inscrire, je ne l'ai jamais reue !

Je pensais peut-tre un onglet magazine ou peut-tre un accs dans la mme barre qui affiche 


> Forums | Tutoriels | F.A.Q's | Participez | Hbergement | Contacts


Dans tous les cas, j'ai t tonn de dcouvrir ce magazine sous peu, peut-tre suis-je le seul , et dans ce cas il ne serait pas ncessaire de donner suite. Mais si il y a beaucoup de monde dans mon cas, il serait intressant de faire profiter  tous le monde du magazine !!

----------


## loka

Il me semble que l'email est envoy  tous les inscris, donc vu que tu es inscrit, tu dois recevoir le mail sur celui indiqu lors de ton inscription.

----------


## Manumation

J'ai vrifi et il ne me semble pas, mais je ne reois pas non plus la newsletter...J'ai peut-tre dcoch quelque chose quelque part...

----------


## pottiez

Non, il est envoy  tout les inscrits qui on coch l'option "Recevoir la newsletter"

----------


## loka

autant pour moi  ::aie::

----------


## mathieugamin

Je le lis  l'cran pour pas polluer  :8-): 

Aprs, je fais une collection des meilleurs articles, je les relie et je dore la tranche  la feuille d'or  ::mouarf::

----------


## algasys

Bonjour  Toutes et  Tous,

J'utilise le mag de deux manires:
Lecture semi-rapide  l'cranLecture prcise de certains articles  l'cranImpression pour utilisation et classement dans les domaines d'intrets du moment
C'est bien hein... chef! Vous faites  bien chef, levert sur le vert, le rouge....  ::mrgreen::

----------


## marcFlock

La lecture  l'cran est la plus commode et la plus cologique. Elle serait nettement plus commode si le texte se trouvait sur une seule colonne et non 2, cela faciliterait la lecture et viterait de descendre et remonter pour lire la 2me colonne  ::):

----------


## zais_ethael

La reprsentation en colonne a une utilit pour la lecture rapide, a limite les mouvements de l'il.

----------


## bosk1000

je lis sur l'ecran
vive les arbres car je veux de l'oxygene pour respirer
et plus d'arbre, plus d'oxygene  ::P:

----------


## supersnail

Moi, l'cran pour conomiser l'encre et le papier... (sachant qu'aprs si je l'imprime a finit  la poubelle...)

----------


## gexian

Lecture  l'cran parce que je le lit quand j'en ai marre de mon bug courant au boulot  :;): , surtout que je lit plutt un article par ci par l que d'un coup.

----------


## Civodul4

A l'cran !

 ::bug::

----------


## ymasur

A l'cran, donc; et je le forwarde aux apprentis pour les intresser et leur ouvrir l'esprit  ::D:

----------


## Bobtilt

::salut:: 
personnellement je lis direct sur l'ordi

----------


## Siguillaume

> A l'ecran.
> Plus simple, plus flexible (zoom, copier/coller, liens cliquables directement, Recherche, pas besoin d'eclairage , etc.


+1, ::king:: 

Je le lis aussi  l'cran directement pour ces mmes raisons. :;):

----------


## cmdt-5

Je trouve le choix du format PDF trs bien.

----------


## MrThorr

Je l'imprime et le relis pour le lire (sa prends 10min as faire, et sa fait propre).

C'est sur, l'cologie c'est beau, mais l'conomie des yeux c'est mieux...

----------


## Archi_dessin

Directement  l'cran puis dgager les parties intressante suivie d'une copie dans ma rfrence

----------


## txuku

Directement a l ecran.

C est quoi l ecologie ?  :8O: 

Les pubs de ma boite a lettre ? ::mouarf::

----------


## slim_java

Directement  l'cran sans doute

----------


## SoftAbdou

Bonjour,
Je prfre directement  l'cran.
Avantage : flexible (copier, coller, aller , fonction chercher....)
Dsavantage : toujours mal aux yeux  ::calim2::  (toujours une migraine  ::piou:: )

Bon courage

----------


## FDussault

cran et impression (pour lire quand je n'ai pas mon portable)

----------


## Marc Lussac

> Dsavantage : toujours mal aux yeux  (toujours une migraine )


Il faut baisser la luminosit de ton cran....

----------


## ATAKO

je copie les articles sur ma cls USB

----------


## cdaumas78

un peu tardif ... mais obn :
toujours lecture  l'cran, soit directement sur le site, soit avec la copie qu ej eme fais sur mon disque dur externe pour conserver en consignes de rfrence

----------


## Pergos

Idem que beaucoup de monde : directement  l'cran.
D'ailleurs, merci pour le format PDF :  la maison, avec mon EEEPC, un petite rotation de 90, un passage en plein cran et hop ! C'est comme si j'avais un livre  la main !

Lorsque certains articles m'intressent plus, impression pour classer dans mes doc techniques.

D'ailleurs, petite remarque, merci d'avoir mis des sauts de page entre les articles : a fait du blanc dans le magasine, mais 1- c'est plus clair et 2- quand on imprime un article, on ne se retrouve pas avec la fin du prcdent et le dbut du suivant.
(il y en a qui rigolent, mais moi, a m'nerve un peu d'imprimer 5 pages l o 3 suffiraient, juste pour une question de mise en page...).

----------


## Ogotcha

Idem que beaucoup d'entre nous directement sur l'cran via le format pdf et hop a passe le temps durant les transports  ::ccool::

----------


## GanYoshi

Pour l'instant  l'cran et j'imprime certaines parties. 
J'espre qu' partir du 24 dcembre au soir je le lirais sur un Sony Touch Reader  ::love2::

----------

